# Oz tuner.com



## mocorral217 (Sep 28, 2018)

Has anyone tried to get online with oz tuner.com lately?. The site has been down for the past two days, trying to get another vin. license for my new cruze td.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

I think they got an enforcement visit from the EPA this week. I wouldn't count on getting anything expect emissions intact tuning from them now.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

How is it there's a thousand sites online to buy that type of "off-road" emissions eliminators for Duramax, Cummins and Powerstroke, but one company makes a good product for a diesel car and they're shutdown by EPA?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Rhetorical question?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I guess I didn't realize there was such a "crack-down" happening with EPA vs aftermarkets recently. Now that I see a bunch of companies paying out millions of dollars in fines to the EPA, I'm sure the rest of them will retreat as well. If the EPA is so worried about pollution, why are they spending so much energy attacking the aftermarket companies while there are states like the one which I reside (Michigan) that doesn't even partake in any vehicle OR emissions inspections. It's just irritating, and yes, that one was rhetorical.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Jondaytona said:


> I guess I didn't realize there was such a "crack-down" happening with EPA vs aftermarkets recently. Now that I see a bunch of companies paying out millions of dollars in fines to the EPA, I'm sure the rest of them will retreat as well. If the EPA is so worried about pollution, why are they spending so much energy attacking the aftermarket companies while there are states like the one which I reside (Michigan) that doesn't even partake in any vehicle OR emissions inspections. It's just irritating, and yes, that one was rhetorical.


I agree 100%. I think if you look hard enough and call to talk somebody you might find the parts you desire.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> I agree 100%. I think if you look hard enough and call to talk somebody you might find the parts you desire.


I did, yesterday actually. The guy I spoke with explained "of course, it is intended for off-road use/racing only", to which I replied "of course, I would only use it for off-road/racing". I heard a bit of a laugh through the phone.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I mean, the majority of Michigan roads might are basically off-road during winter, so...you're not lying.


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Jondaytona said:


> I did, yesterday actually. The guy I spoke with explained "of course, it is intended for off-road use/racing only", to which I replied "of course, I would only use it for off-road/racing". I heard a bit of a laugh through the phone.


So you got your full off road package?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> So you got your full off road package?


No, he said they're backed up and it would take a few weeks to get. Not sure if I want to keeping looking or just place the order and wait. Maybe I'll try calling a few others first, but it's not like I'm in a hurry. After all, "racing season" in Michigan is over this year, so I could wait.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

No, now you have to race just to fly over the craters.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Jondaytona said:


> No, he said they're backed up and it would take a few weeks to get. Not sure if I want to keeping looking or just place the order and wait. Maybe I'll try calling a few others first, but it's not like I'm in a hurry. After all, "racing season" in Michigan is over this year, so I could wait.


Do they still race on the lake at Cadillac or do autocross/time trials on ice at Beaverton?
Your car's already totaled, right?


----------



## 15cruzediesel (Sep 30, 2019)

Jondaytona said:


> No, he said they're backed up and it would take a few weeks to get. Not sure if I want to keeping looking or just place the order and wait. Maybe I'll try calling a few others first, but it's not like I'm in a hurry. After all, "racing season" in Michigan is over this year, so I could wait.


Good to know. I got to get ready for racing season myself but like you are in no hurry since it runs pretty good the way it is.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

15cruzediesel said:


> Good to know. I got to get ready for racing season myself but like you are in no hurry since it runs pretty good the way it is.


Very true, I have been happy with it BUT would love to get rid of that lagging throttle response. If a tuner will take care of this like it did in my Duramax and Detroit Diesel, it would be sooo worth it. With my area going "round-about" crazy lately, that's where I get nervous because you have to be aggressive to get through with all the traffic around here and that lazy throttle response makes it suck! Shifting to M1 while waiting your turn will at least shave a half second from the delay, so that helps.


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Do they still race on the lake at Cadillac or do autocross/time trials on ice at Beaverton?
> Your car's already totaled, right?


Lol, good point! Yep, it's a salvaged vehicle. Once upon a time I had a Saturn(sorry), out of factory warranty with 70k miles on it and the catalytic converter went bad. Took it to the dealer and they fixed it under some kind of special federal emissions warranty that was good for up to something like 80k miles. So that was cool, no money out of my pocket. I buy this Cruze and took it to the dealer after I "rebuilt" it because there was an emissions code keeping my engine light on. They say "oh no, nothing is covered on a salvaged vehicle, not even emissions". I don't know, I didn't expect a factory warranty, but even the emissions? It just kinda irritated me. So obviously they don't care about my salvaged vehicle anyway.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Jondaytona said:


> They say "oh no, nothing is covered on a salvaged vehicle, not even emissions". I don't know, I didn't expect a factory warranty, but even the emissions?


One would think their warranty contract saying everything was void on salvaged cars would void their voluntary warranty, but not the federally mandated emissions warranty.

With 12k on my 2016, I called the local dealer to ask if anything was covered, and by the way, could you print out a complete history on my car? (I'm not telling you it was salvaged, but I'll make you look and we'll find out if GM knows) Turns out GM ALWAYS knows, immediately, when a car is retitled as salvage. Salvaged cars lose their warranties, and even their free oil changes. But they'll still do recalls, like resealing the 3rd brake light on 2Gen cars, or installing drains in the battery box to let the water out if the light leaks after the recall work.

I'm still unsure if I should have refused the drain work. They fixed the brake light before I owned it, and if water can drain out, does that mean dust can now get in?

I'm a little unhappy that emissions is gone, but in all fairness my BNR tune at 15k should excuse them for that anyway.


----------



## ArmyWrencher (Aug 4, 2020)

Jondaytona said:


> I did, yesterday actually. The guy I spoke with explained "of course, it is intended for off-road use/racing only", to which I replied "of course, I would only use it for off-road/racing". I heard a bit of a laugh through the phone.


I have tried to find the components for this everywhere and still hitting a stand still. What company did you call?


----------



## 502scs (Dec 9, 2015)

I would like to know as well there is off-road use only products for everything under the sun I can't believe that this is a dead end.


----------

